

Show HN: I'm self-publishing my first book on LeanPub - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/self-publishing-my-first-technical-book-leanpub

======
geerlingguy
I just clicked the big 'Publish' button on LeanPub, and version 0.3 of my
first book, Ansible for DevOps, is now available for sale.

It's been an interesting experience so far, and without a service like
LeanPub, I would've never pulled the trigger. I loved hearing others' self-
publishing experiences here and elsewhere, so I'm happy to share mine as well.

